# just started clomid



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

hey everyone

ive just taken my first lot of clomid 50mg, unfortunately my lil body not taking to it to well started it 18days ago, took it for six days  was sick last week and this week got very bad cramp pains and fainted last night so ended up in casualty as my stomach was all swollen too. Got a few examination and ive overstimulated the ovaries and womb is swollen. Although they did see some making of follies so isnt that a good sign?? 


Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there + welcome to the clomid/tamoxifen board, you did post in the OI section so i moved your post here so it wasnt missed

there is a thread where the girls get together for chit chat ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149467.300 go ahead + join then they will be glad to meet you + help where they can, scout round the board as we ahve some useful info on here + dont forget that we have a search tool which is very helpful 

xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm starting Clomid for the first time today and they did say that if you get those sort of effects to get to hospital straight away.  I'm sorry this has happened to you.

I'm hoping my body can handle it - only time will tell.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Roxy sounds like you have OHSS, this is over hyper stimulatuion syndrome, you will have follies but because of the overstimulation this will be making you sore   drink plenty of fluids chick

have you been advised what to do next ? 

xxx


----------



## roxychick121 (Aug 2, 2008)

hey there everyone thanks for your messages,

ive been told to come off clomid for 1 month to just let the ovaries calm down but to be honest im still have bad pains but nothing like it was. 

when they examined me i was told there was some follies but it was just working on me so nothing really would have happened so unfortunately phase one not good.

need a wee break anyway that was a rough month for me, those tablets give you very bad mood swings.

xxxxxx


----------

